# hilfe  lcd diplay



## Regen2000 (31. Oktober 2001)

hi

wo gibtsn gescheites lcd display un wie kann ich des dann an pc anschliesen un dann wie dann ansteuern!?!!?!?

mfg
regen


----------



## Alphator (31. Oktober 2001)

für was brauchst du das lcd display ???
um das display anzusteuern brauchste meines wissens nach ne schnittstellenkart un die is net so günstig.

was hast du denn vor ? hab noch en einfaches display rumliegen, vielleicht kann ich dir helfen:|


----------



## Regen2000 (31. Oktober 2001)

also halt anschließen un dann da was drauf anzeigen was ich will bzw was ich hlat irgendwie bestimt vom pc aus

also nen text .

mfg
regen


----------



## Alphator (31. Oktober 2001)

mhh, da kann ich dir leider net weiterhelfen
es gibt displays mit eingebauten mic.proz. die kannst du an die seriale schnittstelle hängen programieren, un dann einfach laufen lassen, kosten aber en paar hundert mark (wenn ich alles noch richtig in erinnerung hab). bei uns auf der schule hatten wir mal en display, un ne schnittstellen karte ich weiß aber net mehr woher. ich mach mich ma kundig.

cu


----------



## Alphator (2. November 2001)

hab ma en bischen gestöbert...

also Segmentanzeigen gibt es je nach größe zwischen 1,80 und 27 DM das stück. Dot Matrix matten gibt es um die 5 DM und richtige LCD Module ( wie im Taschenrechner ) gibt es zwischen 18 und 200 DM.
Segmentanzeigen könntest du mit etwas programmierkenntnissen nem Lötkolben un nem serialen anschluss selber ansteuern. mit der dotmatrix !!könnte!! das au funzen. aber für die LCD Module brauchste ne schnittstelle un die kriegste zwischen 199 un 1110 DM ich glaub da lohnt es sich einfach für 300 DM ne fertige Laufleiste zu hohlen un die von hand zu programieren


vielleicht konnt ich dir helfen

cu

Alphator


----------

